# DELTA JT160 Shopmaster 10 Amp 6-Inch Benchtop Jointer



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Consumer report? Anyone have one off these? Good machine?

How much should I pay for a used one?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

If your looking to buy a used jointer wait till a full size 6 inch comes up for sale instead.i started with one and upgraded real quick. The table length is the problem with these. If you absolutely had to have one I wouldn't pay more then a $100 for one.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I looked at that one when I bought my Sunhill. Was very much not impressed with the Delta. Sadly Sunhill went under, but the jointer is a great little machine.

IF you have the space for one, yes, a full size jointer is MUCH better... However you CAN make a benchtop jointer work, even for long jobs. It's just a bunch more work setting it up!

If you must get a benchtop machine due to space constratints, try to find a Sunhill / Geetech benchtop 6", or better yet, a Grizzly G0725 6" Benchtop jointer. The Geetech / Sunhill has a cast iron table and aluminum fence. The Grizzly has cast iron table and fence...


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I bought a used (but brand new in box) one of these about 2 years ago and tried it once. I think it would be great if you do small projects with materials less than 3'-4' long. After using it once, I quickly realized it would not work for 6-9' boards that I had to joint down so I started looking for a full sized unit & found a great deal on one. Afterwards, I sold this to a coworker who wanted for smaller work. 

I suggest looking at what you truly plan to do with it and then see if it will work for that. I actually wish I still had mine as it would be handy to use on small stuff to eliminate rolling out my bigger unit.


----------

